# Que faire d'un vieux Macintosh ?



## Black_Alpha (25 Octobre 2015)

bonjour,
Étant grand fan Apple j'aimerai récupérer ou acheter un ou plusieurs Macintosh des années 1980, mais que faire avec puisque la plupart ne fonctionnent plus et je ne veux pas les laisser dans ma maison inutilement.
Si quelqun a une idee je vous en remercie par avance
Cordialement
Black_Alpha


----------



## USB09 (25 Octobre 2015)

On peu en faire un très beau lampadaire. Plus sérieusement ils peuvent encore servir à taper du texte. Exit les vidéo , trop lourdes.


----------



## melaure (26 Octobre 2015)

Ils peuvent surtout servir a faire tourner dans les conditions d'origine les bons vieux titres qu'on avait dessus.

Quand même bien sympa de ressortir le Mac Plus et se faire un Shufflepuck, Grid Wars, Dark Castle ou Apache Strike !!!


----------



## baron (26 Octobre 2015)

Voire utiliser certaines piles HyperCard.


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2015)

@USB09, taper du texte ... Pfff ! Meme un bon vieux Ragtime 3 met une claque a Office 2016 quand il s'agit de faire de la PAO ...


----------



## magicPDF (27 Octobre 2015)

C'est normal, Office n'est pas fait pour la PAO. 

En plus de ShufflePuck j'aime bien aussi de temps en temps me faire un bon vieux cédérom comme 18H39 ou Puppet Motel
Ca délirait grave à l'époque.


----------



## Anthony (27 Octobre 2015)

Black_Alpha a dit:


> et je ne veux pas les laisser dans ma maison inutilement.



Elle est dans quel coin de France, cette maison ? Parce que j'ai bien une idée


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2015)

magicPDF a dit:


> C'est normal, Office n'est pas fait pour la PAO.
> 
> En plus de ShufflePuck j'aime bien aussi de temps en temps me faire un bon vieux cédérom comme 18H39 ou Puppet Motel
> Ca délirait grave à l'époque.



Je préférais un bon GROS titre comme Full Throttle !


----------

